# White bait



## Worrid much (Jul 11, 2017)

My dear old dad bought my pooch some white bait from the fish market as I treat..... I slightly horrified lol. I can just about cope with the idea of frying / grilling a load of complete fish, but I am worried about the bones. Is it safe ?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, absolutely.

Whitebait are tiny and can be eaten whole by humans, once cooked.

Fry them off. They will be good for her.

I used to feed whitebait to my terrapins.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Worrid much said:


> My dear old dad bought my pooch some white bait from the fish market as I treat..... I slightly horrified lol. I can just about cope with the idea of frying / grilling a load of complete fish, but I am worried about the bones. Is it safe ?


Nothing in life is risk free including dog food but the bones in whitebait are so small and soft it is not a problem; remember many dogs catch, kill and consume rabbits without any issues!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have some frozen whitebait for the dogs, I just give it raw.


----------



## Worrid much (Jul 11, 2017)

Sweety said:


> Yes, absolutely.
> 
> Whitebait are tiny and can be eaten whole by humans, once cooked.
> 
> ...


Thx. Time to go and stink my kitchen out


----------



## Worrid much (Jul 11, 2017)

smokeybear said:


> Nothing in life is risk free including dog food but the bones in whitebait are so small and soft it is not a problem; remember many dogs catch, kill and consume rabbits without any issues!


You guys have just made my dad very happy lol. He said I'm far too fussy


----------



## Worrid much (Jul 11, 2017)

Leanne77 said:


> I have some frozen whitebait for the dogs, I just give it raw.


I'll try raw one first. Thx


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I used to use them as training treats, until I got cross at them disintegrating everywhere and I ended up stinking like a fishery. But the point was, my guys loved them


----------



## Worrid much (Jul 11, 2017)

Worrid much said:


> My dear old dad bought my pooch some white bait from the fish market as I treat..... I slightly horrified lol. I can just about cope with the idea of frying / grilling a load of complete fish, but I am worried about the bones. Is it safe ?


She played with the raw one but didn't eat it but loved them fried


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Did you know that Whitebait aren't a breed of fish?


----------



## Worrid much (Jul 11, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Did you know that Whitebait aren't a breed of fish?


No.... what are they ?


----------



## Worrid much (Jul 11, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Did you know that Whitebait aren't a breed of fish?


Just googled them, it says immature fry which I'm thinking are baby fish.... of any breed


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Worrid much said:


> Just googled them, it says immature fry which I'm thinking are baby fish.... of any breed


Yep, and is causing a huge sustainability issue in the oceans as the fish aren't being allowed to mature.


----------



## Worrid much (Jul 11, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Yep, and is causing a huge sustainability issue in the oceans as the fish aren't being allowed to mature.


That's not good to hear


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Worrid much said:


> Just googled them, it says immature fry which I'm thinking are baby fish.... of any breed


Whitebait are baby sprats/sardines or herrings, the only difference being the size ..... whitebait being the smallest and herring the largest!

I dehydrate them and use them as training treats for my two!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Worrid much said:


> She played with the raw one but didn't eat it but loved them fried


Did you defrost it or give it frozen? My lot will only eat fresh fish if it's still frozen, they wont touch it at room temp or if they do, they honk it all back up again!


----------



## Worrid much (Jul 11, 2017)

Leanne77 said:


> Did you defrost it or give it frozen? My lot will only eat fresh fish if it's still frozen, they wont touch it at room temp or if they do, they honk it all back up again!


Defrosted. I will definitely be getting them again though as she liked her bowl clean


----------



## Worrid much (Jul 11, 2017)

Worrid much said:


> Defrosted. I will definitely be getting them again though as she liked her bowl clean


Licked


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Occasionally when we have been walking along a pebbly beach we come across tiny fish that have been stunned by the waves and washed up, Isla just pounces on them and gobbles them up. I suspect fish is her favourite food as the mere thought of a dried fish cube will double her recall speed.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Leanne77 said:


> Did you defrost it or give it frozen? My lot will only eat fresh fish if it's still frozen, they wont touch it at room temp or if they do, they honk it all back up again!


I tried the frozen trick with my guys when I gave them a whole fish. Lola very kindly showed her displeasure by bringing it into the lounge and dumping it at my feet :Grumpy


----------

